# Beau Under Saddle



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Well I finally got my show saddle that George bought me for my birthday. 

Please ignore my big fat butt on Beau!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

He's very stocky for sure. It's nice you are using the snaffle on him.  How tall is he?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow Beau is beautiful.  & you look great on him! I love his stockiness!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Kitten Val. He is only 14 2hh. Before we bought him he has some health issues (strangles) that really stunted his growth. His sire is 16 3 hh and his mom was 16 hh. He got the short end of the stick. But on the plus side he has never thrown a foal under 15hh. 

And yes a snaffle is the way to go!


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

I agree he is stocky, but ya got to love that color!  
I think he is very handsome!

Love the show tack!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Pop, we must have posted at the same time! Yeah he is a very think boy!

STG thanks very much! I love my tack!


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

I love his size and color !


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks very much Lacyloo!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

He is looking soo good Tiff I love the way he is built and I love your tack on him!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

He is a stunning horse. He looks like a good money making project right there. He has stunning conformation and lovely movement. Love to see how he continues to progress


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone! 

We are going to our first show on Saturday **Crosses fingers** But he is still very green so I don't have that high of hopes!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Best of luck!!! He looks great, and that is a GORGEOUS saddle!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Allie! 

I've been meaning to call you about Tana! No worries, everything is fine...lol.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

im totally stealing Beau!!!!! oops i mean no im not. :wink: :lol:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

No way he's mine! LOL Acutally he is my hubby's horse!


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

I know ive said it before...but he is gorgeous!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Aww Thanks so much Gypsy! He's our man! LOL


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I don't think I've seen many more beautiful things! He's amazing, and he looks wonderful with his tack!


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh, your welcome! I just love his roaning!


----------



## ArticMyst (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow, he's stunning, I just love his stocky build and his colors is just gorgeous.... Your new saddle is very nice and it looks wonderful on him


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

I love your horse! Looks very nice.


----------



## horsejumper123 (Jul 9, 2008)

wow that is a beautiful saddle! and he looks amazing with it!
you too look good together! very nice riding!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks guys! Such kind words!


----------

